# What is Your Strength Training Routine?



## Iliketofight (Jun 23, 2020)

Am curious what you guys are doing for strength training and how many of you lift weights. 

I'm debating starting a calisthenic regimen after reading that Mike Tyson didn't lift any weights. 

I'm looking to follow his bodyweight regimen as listed here: Mike Tyson Workout, the Training Routine of the Baddest Man to Ever Live - BrawlBros.com

Is this realistic to do along with a regular workout?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 24, 2020)

Personally, I do a range of stuff. I get bored easily. Here are some of my go-to bits:

I have a couple of full-body kettlebell routines. They can be used at higher weight for strength, mod weight for cardio, and lighter weight for warm-up. 

Standard bodyweight stuff (push-up, plank, chin-up, etc.). I like these because (except for chin-up) they can mostly be done anytime, anywhere. 

Bodyweight with straps. I have a TRX for travel, and a gi belt on my chin-up bar at home. This has a wider range of exercises (and more inherent instability), so is my current preference. 

Weights and machines at the gym. I don’t do this regularly, but a couple of times a month - when there’s not a deadly pandemic - I like to get this variety. I mostly prefer the cable machines.


----------



## jobo (Jun 24, 2020)

Iliketofight said:


> Am curious what you guys are doing for strength training and how many of you lift weights.
> 
> I'm debating starting a calisthenic regimen after reading that Mike Tyson didn't lift any weights.
> 
> ...


I think 2000 push ups a day might be over doibg it , youd have to work upto that

But yes you can get stronger, a lot lot stronger  with out seperaye weights, 

But it still requires you to have sone objectives to dedign a program around rather than just doing push ups into the 100s and hoping for the best.

As a general rule you need to be doing 10 × your max number to get significant gains, so that either means an awful lot of press ups or you make them harder and do less.

I do sets of 10 with my feet on a box, ising stands so i can go deeper  to hit the chest and the bicept and then do max holds, ( isometric) that way 10 reps nearly kills me. Repeat ten times a day and that me done


----------



## yak sao (Jun 24, 2020)

A recent development that I've added to my workouts is the landmine attachment.
It allows you to do overhead presses in a more ergonomically sound way so it's easier on the shoulders.


----------



## Iliketofight (Jun 24, 2020)

jobo said:


> I think 2000 push ups a day might be over doibg it , youd have to work upto that
> 
> But yes you can get stronger, a lot lot stronger  with out seperaye weights,
> 
> ...



That's excellent feedback thank you man. I've been reading burce Lee's book and he's huge on isometrics, I may incorporate that as well.


----------



## Iliketofight (Jun 24, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Personally, I do a range of stuff. I get bored easily. Here are some of my go-to bits:
> 
> I have a couple of full-body kettlebell routines. They can be used at higher weight for strength, mod weight for cardio, and lighter weight for warm-up.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean it can get tedious thats for sure. That sounds like a good program.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 25, 2020)

I do what I feel like on any given day. Sometimes I’m exhausted so I do nothing sometimes I do moderate sometimes I do hard and of course whatever work I do in class as well


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 25, 2020)

The square bag throwing is one of my favors.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 25, 2020)

Iliketofight said:


> Am curious what you guys are doing for strength training and how many of you lift weights.
> 
> I'm debating starting a calisthenic regimen after reading that Mike Tyson didn't lift any weights.
> 
> ...


I do functional weight lifting which is lifting weights in a way that the body naturally moves. This way I'll have the least amount of imbalance and it helps to work out those small muscles that I didn't realize that I have. So if I do curls then I try to do the curls in a way that would be similar to how I would lift a bag, a person, a person's leg, or any object that that requires the biceps to be used.


----------



## jobo (Jun 26, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I do functional weight lifting which is lifting weights in a way that the body naturally moves. This way I'll have the least amount of imbalance and it helps to work out those small muscles that I didn't realize that I have. So if I do curls then I try to do the curls in a way that would be similar to how I would lift a bag, a person, a person's leg, or any object that that requires the biceps to be used.


i agree, with '' functional training'', i had simon ranting at me and others disagreeing with me over much that point.

but, the biceps like the core are just along for the ride, nearly everything you do with upper body strength works the bicep, at least partially and its the partial point that needs picking up on latter

working the bicep on its own is pointless, its part of a chain and you need to work the whole chain, which is really what your saying,

but then fictionally if you want to lift something heavy like an adult male, you need to load the chain up with a big % of an adult males body weight, which is not being done at all if your curling 2 x 20,, 40 lbs or so, you need to be moving a 160 or so, preferably with one arm, thats where body weight training becomes convenient, as all your doing is lifting a large % of an adult males body weight

then the bicep as indicated by the name has two functions the second is to twist the fore arm, that component gets left out of most peoples work out, as they are two busy flexing the elbow to care

from a ma perspective that second function can be at least, quite probably more important than the first, but again it needs to be loaded up with a realistic resistance to be effective functional training


----------

